# Rate your lovelife



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

OK so how would you rate yourself out of 10 when it comes to success with members of the opposite sex.

The story so far with me goes something like this...

I dont have too much trouble getting hot women








They really like me to start with
I fall for them big time
They start to go off me
I get dumped
Im heartbroken
They dont care!!!









For that i give myself *5/10*


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

6 years engaged and living together with NO kids. Couldn't be happier

*10/10*


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i'll give myself a 7


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Well im 16 3 different girls on the go got to be a 8.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i married my girlfriend so no more sex for me.worst thing i ever did.

dont ever get married!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

10+ 
Jessica sends her best.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Go Bullsnake! Give yourself a 14!



alan said:


> i married my girlfriend so no more sex for me.worst thing i ever did.
> 
> dont ever get married!!!


Just curious, we always hear this... Does ANYONE have the opposite perspective?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

acestro said:


> i married my girlfriend so no more sex for me.worst thing i ever did.
> 
> dont ever get married!!!


Just curious, we always hear this... Does ANYONE have the opposite perspective?








[/quote]
only people who are single i guess.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I've always had cuties my whole life; more so bar/hang out type cuties than hot club sluts. And was always the guy of of the group who scored with the girl that everyone was trying for...but it did take me a while to break out of my shyness tho; I wish I wasn't as shy my younger years; I could have had a hell of a lot more tookie. Did bust one of my gf's hardcore once, tho, so that maybe drops me some, too...I say 7; 9 if relative to the rest of my friends...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> I've always had cuties my whole life; more so bar/hang out type cuties than hot club sluts. And was always the guy of of the group who scored with the girl that everyone was trying for...but it did take me a while to break out of my shyness tho; I wish I wasn't as shy my younger years; I could have had a hell of a lot more tookie. Did bust one of my gf's hardcore once, tho, so that maybe drops me some, too...I say 7; 9 if relative to the rest of my friends...


Of course your friends are strikeouts, Itals have no game


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

7 months together, 3 months engaged... 10/10 extremely happy at the moment


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

id have to give myself a 1... i have yet to find true love--- if your asking for quantity id give myself a 9 and not a 10--- just because i miss out alot by not puting any effort into it, I have almost always let the girl come to me and I have done very well numbers wise but no true love so i cant really say i have a lovelife?... can i?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

7/10

In love with a man who fucks me with no love.

At least the sex is great.

*shrugs*


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> 7/10
> 
> In love with a man who fucks me with no love.
> 
> ...


awe id love you but i wouldnt sex you ..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

i'd say 8/10 but my life been over for 8 years now ..

*NEVER GET MARRIED !!*


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> OK so how would you rate yourself out of 10 when it comes to success with members of the opposite sex.
> 
> The story so far with me goes something like this...
> 
> ...


x2.
Are you me?
[/quote]
No, i have a half decent haircut


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> 7/10
> 
> In love with a man who fucks me with no love.
> 
> ...


Ma, come, che cretino...una ragazza come lei...ci vuole piu meglio.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> i'd say 8/10 but my life been over for 8 years now ..
> 
> *NEVER GET MARRIED !!*


Man, you guys are bummin me out! I wonder what Mr. "engaged and happy for 6 years" thinks...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> OK so how would you rate yourself out of 10 when it comes to success with members of the opposite sex.
> 
> The story so far with me goes something like this...
> 
> ...


x2.
Are you me?
[/quote]
No, i have a half decent haircut








[/quote]

Ohhh snap. That poor Danny guy gets pwned hard on teh daily.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I've been with my g/f for 5 months now, and its all good. she is a perfect 10.
I'd rate my success a 9/10


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...
is okay Goldilocks...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> OK so how would you rate yourself out of 10 when it comes to success with members of the opposite sex.
> 
> The story so far with me goes something like this...
> 
> ...


x2.
Are you me?
[/quote]
No, i have a half decent haircut








[/quote]









Right now, been with the Girlie for abou 2 months, a little over, and am SUPER Happy.
Shes different. Love her.

10/10


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

1...seriously.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, the two month point isn't bad for anyone really...

even the crappy relationships!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

TheGame said:


> id have to give myself a 1... i have yet to find true love--- if your asking for quantity id give myself a 9 and not a 10--- just because i miss out alot by not puting any effort into it, I have almost always let the girl come to me and I have done very well numbers wise but no true love so i cant really say i have a lovelife?... can i?


Story of my life. Right now I'm in my mid-thirties and like a freak I'm fuckin' a 20yr old. When you get my age, 20 is a major score, but it could never be long term, so the sex is great without the conditions. But there's no love in this.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Fargo said:


> id have to give myself a 1... i have yet to find true love--- if your asking for quantity id give myself a 9 and not a 10--- just because i miss out alot by not puting any effort into it, I have almost always let the girl come to me and I have done very well numbers wise but no true love so i cant really say i have a lovelife?... can i?


Story of my life. Right now I'm in my mid-thirties and like a freak I'm fuckin' a 20yr old. When you get my age, 20 is a major score, but it could never be long term, so the sex is great without the conditions. But there's no love in this.
[/quote]

^^Must be a liberal thing.

The christian coalition does not aprove.









Im 'kinda' near your age but I think those young girls have nothing to offer. Dont get me wrong tho, that would be the way to go if you want to get freak on. I used to be an asshole to ladies when I was younger ( and better looking and in much better shape







). At this point in my life I would like to settle down but it honestly seems impossible to meet a lady who has my interest w/ her clothes on. 
In the "love" dept, right now, I would give myself a 1


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

10/10


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Xenon said:


> 10/10


I think 10/10 should mean u have a foursome set up every night.








married 3x years here 7.5/10.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I would have to say 6/10

I recently moved 160 miles away and my GF doesn't want to move, so we are doing the long distance thing.

I really love her, and it is mutual but the strain of only seeing eachother on weekends and the situations it brings up suck big time...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

First of all, this is a chick topic... so it sounded like..



acestro said:


> i married my girlfriend so no more sex for me.worst thing i ever did.
> 
> dont ever get married!!!


Just curious, we always hear this... Does ANYONE have the opposite perspective?








[/quote]

hahaha, that would be me... my wife got crazy after we got married. I cannot keep up with her. She was much more prude when we were dating... 9 years!
it was over night when we got married!!!

I cant complain... but they say chicks TOTALLY SLOW down when they get pregnant or have kids. it also depends on age.

I think it has to do with guys begging for it. if the chick thinks you NEED it... she wont want it. you have to appear "less interested"... females need it just as much as we do..!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If by 'lovelife' you mean 'sex life' then over the past few years I give myself a 6/10. If we're just looking at the past couple of months I'd give myself an 8.5-9/10...

...I don't have time for nor am I interested in love right now.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Fargo said:


> id have to give myself a 1... i have yet to find true love--- if your asking for quantity id give myself a 9 and not a 10--- just because i miss out alot by not puting any effort into it, I have almost always let the girl come to me and I have done very well numbers wise but no true love so i cant really say i have a lovelife?... can i?


Story of my life. Right now I'm in my mid-thirties and like a freak I'm fuckin' a 20yr old. When you get my age, 20 is a major score, but it could never be long term, so the sex is great without the conditions. But there's no love in this.
[/quote]
Funny you should say that...my friend is 21 and going out with a 36 year old (just started dating/f*cking like 2 weeks ago)...she tells me the relationship has meaning and that age is just a number....ha ha.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

livin a 10 at the moment. 365 days a year I get my lovin on. in a few months and after the baby comes...... well.. proably have to drop one of them 0's


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

in the best realationship i could ever imagine, im 23 shes 40 and she means everything to me........ and the sex is amazing i mean holy sh*t i never knew it could be like this.
i give me a 10 and hope it stays that way, i think it will


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

joey said:


> in the best realationship i could ever imagine, im 23 shes 40 and she means everything to me........ and the sex is amazing i mean holy sh*t i never knew it could be like this.
> i give me a 10 and hope it stays that way, i think it will


I dont understand how people can be okay with dating/f*cking a person that could be their parent...the thought of that weirds me out. When you're 43 and going through a mid-life crisis you're not going to want a 60 year old chick to bang...

Eh, whatever floats your boat and tickles your pickle, I guess..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> in the best realationship i could ever imagine, im 23 shes 40 and she means everything to me........ and the sex is amazing i mean holy sh*t i never knew it could be like this.
> i give me a 10 and hope it stays that way, i think it will


I dont understand how people can be okay with dating/f*cking a person that could be their parent...the thought of that weirds me out. When you're 43 and going through a mid-life crisis you're not going to want a 60 year old chick to bang...

Eh, whatever floats your boat and tickles your pickle, I guess..
[/quote]
well nobody asked you and she treats me like nobody has ever treated me before, and thats all i need, dont be jealous that you dont have what i do


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> id have to give myself a 1... i have yet to find true love--- if your asking for quantity id give myself a 9 and not a 10--- just because i miss out alot by not puting any effort into it, I have almost always let the girl come to me and I have done very well numbers wise but no true love so i cant really say i have a lovelife?... can i?


Story of my life. Right now I'm in my mid-thirties and like a freak I'm fuckin' a 20yr old. When you get my age, 20 is a major score, but it could never be long term, so the sex is great without the conditions. But there's no love in this.
[/quote]
Funny you should say that...my friend is 21 and going out with a 36 year old (just started dating/f*cking like 2 weeks ago)...she tells me the relationship has meaning and that age is just a number....ha ha.








[/quote]

Age is just a number as long as you keep producing, I guess. She actually thought I was in my upper 20s when we were friends. When I told her the truth about my age, I think it turned her on in some sick way, kind of like the way the catholic girls in the school uptown used to turn me on wearing their red and green jumpers when I was in high school. Ironically, she's more drama free at 20 than any girl I've ever dated, but it only stays that way as long as I assume it can never work out. 
But in general, I think most nice guys date bitches, and most nice girls date fuckers. 2 nice people hardly ever seems to work.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

10


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

oooooh mama....should I build a wall?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

joey said:


> in the best realationship i could ever imagine, im 23 shes 40 and she means everything to me........ and the sex is amazing i mean holy sh*t i never knew it could be like this.
> i give me a 10 and hope it stays that way, i think it will


I dont understand how people can be okay with dating/f*cking a person that could be their parent...the thought of that weirds me out. When you're 43 and going through a mid-life crisis you're not going to want a 60 year old chick to bang...

Eh, whatever floats your boat and tickles your pickle, I guess..
[/quote]
well nobody asked you and she treats me like nobody has ever treated me before, and thats all i need, dont be jealous that you dont have what i do
[/quote]
By posting on the forum you automatically make yourself subject to opinion without having to ask. The pure fact that you're telling me not to be jealous, just shows your own insecurities.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

id be hovering between a 7 and 9...

been with my gf for 5 and a half years. but when we're at home she's extremely busy with pets, work, and random stressful sh*t...but when we finally got away on vacation there was LOTS of sex to be had...it kicked ass...nearly too much...even for a horndawg like me.lol

then we get home, more stress and bullsh*t...and it goes back down for a while...she needs to move out of her house...too much bullsh*t.

but im extremely happy in our relationship...or else we wouldnt still be together. we run into friends from high school who expect us to be married. but that is a ways off...altho sometimes i ponder it IN MY HEAD...lol

she's got it all tho. plus she is one of the best cooks ive ever met, and is an extremely caring person...altho not always to me.hahahaha. but sense of humour goes a long way...especially when you're going out with me.hahaha


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I dont understand how people can be okay with dating/f*cking a person that could be their parent...the thought of that weirds me out. When you're 43 and going through a mid-life crisis you're not going to want a 60 year old chick to bang...
> 
> Eh, whatever floats your boat and tickles your pickle, I guess..


I am curious Natt. What about your friend who is dating the 30 some-year-old...is that different if the girl is the younger (assuming that your friend is a female). I am just curious. The woman being older kinda creeps me out...but what about the reverse? Is that any different for a girl?

I am seeing more and more of this as time goes on. Not sure what girls are looking for, or if the maturity is what is more appealing?!?

As for me...I am married 12 years with two kids...I would say 2/10









Wait...that ain't funny







Having kids changes everything...but it has its own set of rewards!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I would defenitly have to say about 5/10. I broke up with the most gorgeous/perfect girl in the world.. 5' 10", blonde hair, blue eyds, bought me cloths, cooked me food, would do anything I asked.. she was good.. don't ask me what the hell I was thinking.. I guess I was almost bored with the "TOO" perfectness.. if that makes sense.. now I'm regretting.. major, but I can truely say I think I loved her..

Life Happens, we move on.. Live and Learn.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> *As for me...I am married 12 years with two kids...I would say 2/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't doubt yourself. I backed out of marraige twice and am paying for it now.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:


> 1...seriously.


YES 1 CLUB. I've been too depressed lately to feign being charming, so no girls for me.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

kove32 said:


> I would defenitly have to say about 5/10. I broke up with the most gorgeous/perfect girl in the world.. 5' 10", blonde hair, blue eyds, bought me cloths, cooked me food, would do anything I asked.. she was good.. don't ask me what the hell I was thinking.. I guess I was almost bored with the "TOO" perfectness.. if that makes sense.. now I'm regretting.. major, but I can truely say I think I loved her..
> 
> Life Happens, we move on.. Live and Learn.


i know exactly what your talkin about... and if you "think" you loved her? you never did...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

kove32 said:


> I would defenitly have to say about 5/10. I broke up with the most gorgeous/perfect girl in the world.. 5' 10", blonde hair, blue eyds, bought me cloths, cooked me food, would do anything I asked.. she was good.. don't ask me what the hell I was thinking.. I guess I was almost bored with the "TOO" perfectness.. if that makes sense.. now I'm regretting.. major, but I can truely say I think I loved her..
> 
> Life Happens, we move on.. Live and Learn.


God that sounds exactly like what iv just been through...sucked majorly but as you said, live and learn


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> 1...seriously.


YES 1 CLUB. I've been too depressed lately to feign being charming, so no girls for me.








[/quote]
can I join the 1 club?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

DrewBoOty said:


> 1...seriously.


YES 1 CLUB. I've been too depressed lately to feign being charming, so no girls for me.








[/quote]
can I join the 1 club?








[/quote]

But I thought...oh ya, you dont want people to know









Anyone else think thier addicted to love? Its like cocaine. I meet a girl who I really like, and we do the whole "dating thing" and once it gets more seirous I think she is like the last girl on earth then it doesnt work out and Im like "f*ck, Im goin to regret this forever". Then I meet another girl and it all starts again.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> in the best realationship i could ever imagine, im 23 shes 40 and she means everything to me........ and the sex is amazing i mean holy sh*t i never knew it could be like this.
> i give me a 10 and hope it stays that way, i think it will


I dont understand how people can be okay with dating/f*cking a person that could be their parent...the thought of that weirds me out. When you're 43 and going through a mid-life crisis you're not going to want a 60 year old chick to bang...

Eh, whatever floats your boat and tickles your pickle, I guess..
[/quote]
well nobody asked you and she treats me like nobody has ever treated me before, and thats all i need, dont be jealous that you dont have what i do
[/quote]
By posting on the forum you automatically make yourself subject to opinion without having to ask. The pure fact that you're telling me not to be jealous, just shows your own insecurities.
[/quote]

I agree with Ms Natt. You didn't have to mention how old you were or how old she is. It looks a bit like a cry for attention or that you WANTED someone to comment. You could've just said you were with a woman like you've never known before... Didn't have to go into any further detail... But your cry for attention was heard and responded to. Maybe not in the way that you wanted, but whatever.

As for being with people older than you. My two big numbers have been 10 years and 17 years older than me. And though it was a good f*ck each time I wouldn't have dreamed of pursuing either beyond that... I'm in a very different spot than they were being in my early 20s.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

to the above post, there was no cry for attention, that is just the excuse people throw out when they have not much else for themselves, i mearly stated the age due to prior comments made about an age difference.
whatever the case is, she is the best thing has ever happened and ever could, thats all there is to it


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> to the above post, there was no cry for attention, that is just the excuse people throw out when they have not much else for themselves, i mearly stated the age due to prior comments made about an age difference.
> whatever the case is, she is the best thing has ever happened and ever could, thats all there is to it


actually I think ms.natt is dating a calvin klein model. so she must be doing ok then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Mettle said:


> 1...seriously.


YES 1 CLUB. I've been too depressed lately to feign being charming, so no girls for me.








[/quote]
can I join the 1 club?








[/quote]

But I thought...oh ya, you dont want people to know :laugh: 
[/quote]
God damn Danny. You make it sound like i'm hiding in a closet.









and I was just kidding anyway. Its more than a 10.








[/quote]


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I dont understand how people can be okay with dating/f*cking a person that could be their parent...the thought of that weirds me out. When you're 43 and going through a mid-life crisis you're not going to want a 60 year old chick to bang...
> 
> Eh, whatever floats your boat and tickles your pickle, I guess..


I am curious Natt. What about your friend who is dating the 30 some-year-old...is that different if the girl is the younger (assuming that your friend is a female). I am just curious. The woman being older kinda creeps me out...but what about the reverse? Is that any different for a girl?

I am seeing more and more of this as time goes on. Not sure what girls are looking for, or if the maturity is what is more appealing?!?

As for me...I am married 12 years with two kids...I would say 2/10









Wait...that ain't funny







Having kids changes everything...but it has its own set of rewards!
[/quote]
Yeah my friend is the 21yr old girl dating the 36yr old guy.

Honestly, I just think shes looking for a father figure. Her dad left her when she was 2...so she was forced to grow up fast and help raise her little brother with her mom.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone else think thier addicted to love? Its like cocaine. I meet a girl who I really like, and we do the whole "dating thing" and once it gets more seirous I think she is like the last girl on earth then it doesnt work out and Im like "f*ck, Im goin to regret this forever". Then I meet another girl and it all starts again.


Dude, why do you repeat the same pattern over and over? You can still get laid without the drama. Get it through your head that you don't need them, and then they'll need you. Be a warrior. It's like in the movie Swingers when Vince Vaughn tells his friend to stop being the hero from a PG-13 movie, because girls always dump those guys in real life. They want the rated R f*cker. If I had known that at your age I wouldn't be dating a 20 yr. old now.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dude, who are you :laugh: Are you like...some kind of player all of a sudden?


It's the summer. The weather is warm and I have a lot of free time on my hands without school to worry about so I go out two or three nights a week to the clubs and such with my friends. Each summer is the same.

I've never been a player and never will be. It's always just sex and I make that as clear as possible.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

getting it more now than i have done in a while, but still not with the right people.

3/10


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> 1...seriously.


YES 1 CLUB. I've been too depressed lately to feign being charming, so no girls for me.








[/quote]
can I join the 1 club?








[/quote]

1 club FTW. I've been too busy for having a girlfriend so I only have friends and sh*t like that right now. There is one cool girl I met while on vacation that went with us. So I'll see how that goes, the only thing I know is I can make her laugh and have a good time.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i give myself a one out of 10 im way to shy afraid of regection and havn't had a date for 2 years i suck at the dating game


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

piranha1991 said:


> i give myself a one out of 10 im way to shy afraid of regection and havn't had a date for 2 years i suck at the dating game


Don't feel bad I haven't been in a relationship since my divorce ended 8 years ago and haven't been a date for 7 years...same reasons as you.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> 1 club FTW. I've been too busy for having a girlfriend so I only have friends and sh*t like that right now. There is one cool girl I met while on vacation that went with us. So I'll see how that goes, *the only thing I know is I can make her laugh and have a good time.*


Isnt that all that REALLY matters, showing her a good time and making her laugh? Im pretty sure you'll have enough time to work the other things into your scheme of plans, once you two get comfortable.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

i change my answer from 3 to 1 due to recent developments - definately the wrong person


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Innes said:


> i change my answer from 3 to 1 due to recent developments - definately the wrong person


Uh oh. Bad news at the clinic ?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm chaning my 1 to a .5 . As time goes on I miss my ex more and more. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> i change my answer from 3 to 1 due to recent developments - definately the wrong person


Uh oh. Bad news at the clinic ?








[/quote]
lol no, not that bad









just say im now 100% unattached again


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Innes said:


> i change my answer from 3 to 1 due to recent developments - definately the wrong person


Uh oh. Bad news at the clinic ?








[/quote]
lol no, not that bad :laugh:

just say im now 100% unattached again








[/quote]

Um, I'd say that takes you from 3 to 10 instead of 1, but that's just me :laugh:

I am not into relationships or sleeping around with a lot of girls, so I am somewhere in between - I just like casual dating/sex, whatever, I don't sweat it and generally happy with life even when I am not getting it ... so I say I am 10/10 :nod:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> 1 club FTW. I've been too busy for having a girlfriend so I only have friends and sh*t like that right now. There is one cool girl I met while on vacation that went with us. So I'll see how that goes, *the only thing I know is I can make her laugh and have a good time.*


Isnt that all that REALLY matters, showing her a good time and making her laugh? Im pretty sure you'll have enough time to work the other things into your scheme of plans, once you two get comfortable.
[/quote]

Definately true. I know I'm not hot sh*t looking like dr evil but I do have the comedy part down pretty good. So we'll see, so far everytime I see her and hang out its a good time.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i drop from a one to a zero cuz i asked a girl that i liked for 2 years out yesterday she emailed me back saying that she had a bf and then started a list of all the things she hates about me
funny thing is i still like her


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha1991 said:


> i drop from a one to a zero cuz i asked a girl that i liked for 2 years out yesterday she emailed me back saying that she had a bf and then started a list of all the things she hates about me
> funny thing is i still like her


Did you ask her out over email?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

piranha1991 said:


> i drop from a one to a zero cuz i asked a girl that i liked for 2 years out yesterday she emailed me back saying that she had a bf and then started a list of all the things she hates about me
> funny thing is i still like her


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i thought it was funny i didn't know i had so many things wrong with me i printed the list and stuck it on my wall. and no i didn't ask her out over the internet she just had my email and then used it agianst me lol.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha1991 said:


> i thought it was funny i didn't know i had so many things wrong with me i printed the list and stuck it on my wall. and no i didn't ask her out over the internet she just had my email and then used it agianst me lol.


Cool just double checking man. Don't sweat over one girl, theres about 4 billion more out there.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

but how many of the 4 billion are into me i say every 1 in 250 million women are into me it seem probable to me.


----------

